
Ask HN: How did you find customers for customer development? - a_lifters_life
What is your industry?<p>What were your primary ways of uncovering potential customers to talk and work through on customer development?<p>Thanks
======
yoloswagins
I've found googling, "#{what my customers call themselves to each other}
forum", will find online forums where my target customers hangout.

'real estate investor forum', 'developers with depression forum' both find
great forums of real estate investors, and depressed engineers.

------
edoceo
I found where they hang out in person via meetup and industry associations.
I've also looked on Reddit.

I think for the first 100 contacts finding them in person is critical.

~~~
a_lifters_life
You talked to 100+ for customer discovery?

